# screw organization



## fishuprising (Aug 18, 2008)

How does everyone usually organize their screws?  Do they sell special storage units just for screws?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

I have mine in a wide assortment of organizer trays, organizer bins, plastic tubs, bins of drawers, buckets,...

--Bushytails


----------



## imported_Stevie (Aug 19, 2008)

I use a tackle box for all my screws/nail/nuts and bolts/etc. Tackle Boxes range in all sizes. You can also find alot of cool plastic drawers in different sizes.


----------

